# Towing - Kia Sportage??



## MagicMelon (9 June 2018)

I know Ive asked for suggestions on suitable towing vehicles before and I had as a result decided a Kia Sorento would do the trick for us being one of the cheaper to run and to buy second hand. However Im struggling to find one remotely nearby and for our budget we're looking at around 50k miles which in my opinion is just a bit too many to start off with.  So Im back to thinking about the Sportage... I think people suggested other 4x4's were better which of course they would be. But since then I'm now not considering my horse and my sons pony as he's given up so it'll only ever be one horse in our Bateson Ascot which is lighter than many others. We only tend to go to local events these days. So would this suffice??  I dont want to destroy it by towing with it, but it does seem to be a good option for being cheap(er) to run and there's loads around. Ive seen a few people towing with them but am I missing something as to why I shouldn't get one?


----------



## Shooting Star (9 June 2018)

Personally I wouldn&#8217;t having watched a friends Kia sorento get stuck with a new empty Bateson on the back, the ground was barely even soft and she had to unhitch and get the sorento towed out by a more substantial 4x4


----------



## MagicMelon (9 June 2018)

Shooting Star said:



			Personally I wouldn&#8217;t having watched a friends Kia sorento get stuck with a new empty Bateson on the back, the ground was barely even soft and she had to unhitch and get the sorento towed out by a more substantial 4x4
		
Click to expand...

With a Sorento??  I thought they were the sure thing for towing?! Its the Sportage Im worried about, didnt think the sorento was any problem at all...


----------



## Shooting Star (9 June 2018)

Yep a sorento - she thought it was meant to be good for towing too. I know the newer sorentos have a lower tow capacity (and it is a newer version) but it was shocking. Once the Kia had been towed free the marks in the grass were barely even an inch deep yet it couldn&#8217;t even get itself out let alone an empty lightweight trailer.

I&#8217;ve been considering changing my car for something similar but after seeing that, absolutely no way and the sportage has nowhere near the towing ability of the sorento!


----------



## Lintel (9 June 2018)

Don't kia sportage pulls enough? It doesn't for me.


----------



## MagicMelon (9 June 2018)

Damn its so hard! What are you considering now?  I just want a 4x4 good enough to tow but basically drives (and costs) like a car during the week while ferrying children around. My OH is getting stroppy about how much the horses are costing so is grumpy about me getting a hardcore decent 4x4 just to go to events some weekends


----------



## chaps89 (9 June 2018)

The Honda CR-V seems well recommended on here, it's what I'm aiming for if I ever get my towing test done! Scarily for day to day running it doesn't appear it will cost much different to my current car (old-ish astra)


----------



## rachk89 (9 June 2018)

Check it on parkers website for towing capacity before you buy. Seems to have every option. Wouldn't get anything that could tow less than 2500kg personally just because id worry about the long term life of the car.


----------



## xxKatxx (10 June 2018)

I have the sportage, I tow one horse in a single Ifor Williams trailer  and its been great. People that have come with me have been quite surprised by how well it actually tows because they were expecting it to be quite underpowered but it doesnt seem to be! Cant comment on what its like through mud though as I do dressage and like nice car parks!


----------



## sarahann1 (10 June 2018)

I tow with a Sportage and a single Ifor 401, my cob weighs approx 540kg, the trailer weighs 964kg unladen, combined Im roughly 400kg under the Sportage towing weight. I find it does the job ok, I wouldnt like to tow anymore than what Ive currently got with it though, there is the odd occasion where Ive felt like I could do with a bit more pull. 

Good luck, its a minefield trying to get a suitable car!


----------



## phizz4 (10 June 2018)

Some observations. 50,000 miles on a Sorento, if it is a diesel, is nothing to worry about. The Sorento getting stuck may have been down to the tyres. I once managed to get my Shogun stuck, even using 4 wheel drive, as the tyres on it are rated 95/5 % road/offroad. Most SUV's have road tyres fitted as standard as that is where they spend most, if not all, of their lives. Be careful as not all of the KIa's come with 4 wheel drive, ideally you want a 4 wheel drive system that is switchable on and off. An automatic would cope with towing better than a manual with a clutch. All three of my present or previous tow cars have been automatics and I have never had an issue with the gear boxes in over 100,000 miles. For me, when towing, it is the weight of the vehicle (I wouldn't want to tow a load greater than 85% of the car weight), and the low down 'grunt', hence a diesel. The Bateson Ascot has an unladen weight of 925kg, which is lighter than the larger Ifor Williams (the 511). Try looking at Skoda Octavia 4x4, Subaru Forester, Mitsubishi Outlander or the Honda CRV.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 June 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			I know Ive asked for suggestions on suitable towing vehicles before and I had as a result decided a Kia Sorento would do the trick for us being one of the cheaper to run and to buy second hand. However Im struggling to find one remotely nearby and for our budget we're looking at around 50k miles which in my opinion is just a bit too many to start off with.  So Im back to thinking about the Sportage... I think people suggested other 4x4's were better which of course they would be. But since then I'm now not considering my horse and my sons pony as he's given up so it'll only ever be one horse in our Bateson Ascot which is lighter than many others. We only tend to go to local events these days. So would this suffice??  I dont want to destroy it by towing with it, but it does seem to be a good option for being cheap(er) to run and there's loads around. Ive seen a few people towing with them but am I missing something as to why I shouldn't get one?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/road-tests/kia/kia-sorento-22-crdi-gt-line-s-2018-road-test/

https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/kia/sportage-2016/


----------



## Shazzababs (10 June 2018)

I tow with a Sportage.  I have the heavy duty 4WD model that can tow upto two tonnes (and a B+E License).

It happily tows my Son's 12.2hh and my 16.1hh with my Bateson Ascot.  It wouldn't cope with 2 big horses in my trailer (max capacity 2,300kg), but until the boy needs a bigger pony it is suiting us well).

I know someone who has the 'eco' model, and does not tow at all well compared to mine, so I guess its all in the model.


----------



## Sprat (10 June 2018)

I tow with my Sportage, it takes my 505 and my 16.1 mare nicely. If going uphill you can occasionally feel a slight pull but a change of gear is fine. I only compete locally, wont go further than about an hours drive and so far had no issues.

Personally I love it as a car, its my preferred drive out of our two cars (other is an Audi), its lovely and roomy and can shift when you put your foot down!


----------

